# Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016



## ulli1958m

_Damit es nicht vergessen wird 

__*Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2016*_
*(* *Wenn möglich mit Bild, Längen & Gewichtangaben )


**Viel Glück und einen guten Start* #6

_*Gruss
Ulli *_|wavey:


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

_*Frohes neues Jahr 2016

...jetzt geht es hier weiter...wer postet den 1. Fisch :m

|wavey:
*_


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

@ Ulli
Auch dir ein Fischreiches Neues Jahr 2016
Man sieht sich bestimmt am Wasser.#h


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

habe es gefunden gg .


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Auf ein neues...
Bei uns klappt es grad nicht mit dem Angeln.
Überall ist ne Eisschicht drauf. Zu dick um da auszuwerfen und zu dünn um raufzugehen.
Zum nicht Angeln verdammt!|gr:


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Bei uns sind im mom -5 c und natürlich eis ,also auch nix mit fischen.


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Hier gehts morgen los...
Kein Eis,4 bis 6 Grad+
Nur der fiese Nieselregen muß aufhören.


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



phirania schrieb:


> Hier gehts morgen los...
> Kein Eis,4 bis 6 Grad+
> Nur der fiese Nieselregen muß aufhören.
> 
> Na dann Petri für morgen#6, und evtl für uns ein Bild:m


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

So heute endlich mal los gekommen...
Zwar keine Riesen aber die Hände riechen nach Fisch.:q
Erster kleiner Döbel war auch dabei.
Bei dem schönen Wetter mußte ich einfach rauß


----------



## JasonP

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Hey, der erste Fisch für dieses Jahr im Thread #6
Petri!


----------



## Finke20

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

:vik:

Petri phirania Hautsache Fisch,
also bei uns an der Peene sind es jetzt schon -14°C, also nix mit offenem Wasser.


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

phirania Petri Heil,schöne Fische ich freue mich auch schon auf das Weisfisch angeln. lg


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*




Die Bisse sin unglaublich zaghaft. Keine schöne Angelei


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 242737
> 
> 
> Die Bisse sin unglaublich zaghaft. Keine schöne Angelei


Du has sie wenigstens #6
Letzten Samstag war ich gut 4 Std. am Kanal mit Bolo _*und *_Feeder.....nicht einen Biss gehabt #d

...hoffe das ändert sich bald |rolleyes

#h


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Ulli was machts du dieses Jahr anders als sonst.?|kopfkrat
Du fängst doch sonst immer deine Rotaugen und CO..
Also Weißfisch läuft bei mir,nur die Barsche wollten heute nicht.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Ich hab noch n paar Bisse verpennt und nen Karpfen verloren. Nicht so einfach momentan.


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



phirania schrieb:


> Ulli was machts du dieses Jahr anders als sonst.?|kopfkrat


Ich war weniger am Wasser....wollte Dir einen kleinen Vorsprung gönnen :m


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Ich war weniger am Wasser....wollte Dir einen kleinen Vorsprung gönnen :m



Glaube in Greven gibt es keine Fische mehr...
Morgen letzter schöner Tag,da gehts noch mal los
Und danach kommt der Winter wieder.:c


----------



## daci7

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Mein erster Einsatz am See letztes We war auch ein Reinfall - aber ich wollte auch auf Teufel komm raus mit der Floatrute los. Grund- und Feederrute wäre angebracht gewesen.
Den einzigen Biss verhaun, dafür aber schöne Sonne getankt!


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

3 kleine Rotaugen heute, Bisse wieder sehr unentschlossen. Aber morgen läufts (hoff ich)


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Heute ging wieder was.


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri Phirania,schauen gut aus die Rotaugen.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri.
Sind die aus einem (ehemals) verbutteten Bestand?
Sehn mir für die Größe extrem hochrückig aus. Kann natürlich auch an den Bildern liegen


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Hab mich auch schon gewundert,sind fast alle in der Einheits Größe um 27 cm.#c


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Hatte heute 16 Brassen, alle durchgehend das selbe Format mit rund 50-55cm und etliche Fehlbisse.
Alerdings haben Feinheiten den Unterschied gemacht. Kollege hat auf der selben Stelle gefischt, allerdings mit Mono anstatt Geflochtener als Hauptschnur. Wir fischen beide den Futterkorb frei auf einem Wirbel laufend. Der "Hakenhaltende" Wirbel war bei ihm etwas größer, er konnte lediglich eine Brasse landen und hatte insgesamt auch weniger Bisse (Oder weniger sichtbare Bisse).

Ich musste allerdings auch das meiste auf Verdacht anschlagen, die meisten Bisse waren wirklich ultrafein.

Und was mich stark wundert: Die Fisscharten stehen scheinbar sehr separiert. Kenne ich vom Sommer den Ablauf: Erst Rotfedern, dann Rotaugen, dann Brassen und als letzte Karpfen, so sind es jetzt entweder Rotaugen/federn oder Brassen oder Karpfen. Alles zusammen fangen? Geht scheinbar nicht


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Bild nr.3 ist ja mal gelungen.#6


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Geile Fische
Dickes Petri
Dahin muß ich mich auch noch vorarbeiten dieses Jahr.
Stecke ja noch in den Kinderschuhen was Friedfisch angeln angeht.
Bisher brauchte ich ja nur Köderfische.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bild nr.3 ist ja mal gelungen.#6



Danke dir! Fand ich auch, werds an den fast fischlosen Fotografen weiterleiten #h



phirania schrieb:


> Dickes Petri
> Dahin muß ich mich auch noch vorabeiten dieses Jahr.
> Stecke ja noch in den Kinderschuhen was Friedfisch angeln angeht.



Danke dir!

Geht mir nicht anders, gerade mit dem Winterfeedern mit System hab ich erst letztes Jahr rumprobiert, dieses Jahr liefs da bisher auch noch vergleichsweise schlecht.
Und wie gesagt, minimalste Kleinigkeiten haben das Endergebnis halt dann 16:1 ausgehen lassen. 

Man muss aber auch dazusagen, dass ich den See in- und auswendig kenne und wir einen ziemlich guten Brassenbestand haben, obwohl die sich letztes Jahr ziemlich rar gemacht haben.


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Geile Fische und  Sehr gelungene Fotos. Ziehe morgen auch mal ne Runde los. Gibt in da aber leider keine Brassen in dem Format.


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Was mir jetzt auf gefallen ist sämtliche Rotaugen die ich gefangen habe,haben auf Mais und Wurm gebissen.
Auf Made ging nichts.
Die kleine Brasse,ca 30 cm auch auf Wurm.
Werde die Tage mal was anderes antesten..


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

*Trollwut  ich sach mal Petri zum Fisch#6.*

*Die Bilder einfach nur Geil #6.

lg
*


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri Trollwut! Geile Strecke.

Ich hatte heute eigentlich auch Brassen oder Rotaugen im Sinn.

Die liesen sich bei dem Sturm nicht blicken aber 3 von den Jungs hier mochten die Brotflocke an der Pickerrute:


----------



## jkc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Richtig toller Spiegler! Ich wünschte wir hätten hier auch einige mehr davon.

Grüße JK


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

*Petri #6*
*Der Karpfen sieht echt aus wie gemalt |rolleyes*

 #h


----------



## captn-ahab

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Das ist wirklich ein wunderschöner Spiegler!...Petri!


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri und Danke!

Tausche derartige Karpfen gegen kapitale Rotaugen


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Tausche derartige Karpfen gegen kapitale Rotaugen



Jederzeit gern, solche Karpfen sind hier quasi Brotfisch und omnipräsent , im Dutzend billiger :q


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Umgekehrt. Ich will Rotaugen, solche Karpfen haben wir auch massenweise^^


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Ach so rum. 
Na gut, wenn du jemand zum tauschen findest und er noch mehr Karpfen braucht, sag bescheid


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Hier ich...
Petri schöne Fische.#6
Ich hoffe bei mir geht so eine Schönheit auch mal an den Haken.


----------



## jkc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Moin, gerade unter den hiesigen Kanalkarpfenanglern würden bestimmt gerne welche tauschen. 40+ Rotaugen sind da nicht ungewöhnlich und Stellenweise gibt´s selbst auf 24er Murmeln über 5 solcher Fische pro Nacht. 
Tja man will halt immer das unerreichbare.

Grüße JK


----------



## NimrodAut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Heute erster Kurzansitz, auf 5 Maden am Grund, der erste Fisch dieses Jahre, ein Klodeckel.

LG

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Na denn mal petri.#6
Werde in nächster Zeit auch mal wieder angreifen.


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri!
Ich war gestern auch mal wieder Feedern, allerdings ohne Erfolg.
Bin gespannt, wann sie dieses Jahr anfangen zu beißen!?


----------



## NimrodAut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Dankeschön. Ich glaub ja es war einfach Glück. Wohl genau vor das Maul geworfen. Kaum abgesunken ist die Pose schon gewandert. Aber manchmal muss man auch Glück haben bei den Temperaturen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HeinBlöd

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Auch von mir Petri zum 'Deckel'.
Bin bisher noch nicht zum Friedfischeln in diesem Jahr losgekommen.

Wird sich aber hoffentlich bald ändern.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri. Ich war auch kurz los, aber der Hammer wars noch nicht.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4484236&postcount=1035


----------



## Eggi 1

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

.... aber die Aufnahmen sind der Hammer, einfach toll.#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Danke, hatte meine Systemkamera mit gehabt


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Heute bei ekelhaftem Sauwetter konnte ich trotz allem dem Ruf der Centerpin nicht widerstehen. 
Wider  erwarten gabs einige Döbel und Rotaugen, wobei die großen Döbel  fehlten, trotzdem sehr schön mal wieder richtig zu trotten mit Flocke  und mashed bread.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Eine 50er Brasse, einen Karpfen, ein Rotauge und fast einen Hecht auf das Rotauge, der nachgelaufen is und mehrmals zugeschnappt hat.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Eine "Standartbrasse", ne Hand voll 25er Rotaugen und einige Grundeln.
Aber man hat schon gesehn, es kommt wieder Leben ins Wasser


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Hier auch, aber die Fische beissen extrem vorsichtig. Einen Fisch habe ich heute gar nicht bemerkt trotz feiner Pose. Grundeln sind hier noch nicht aktiv.


----------



## JB_1985

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Konnte in den letzten 2 Wochen 9 Karpfen feedern. 6 davon sind mir  "leider" als ich das Foto machen wollte wieder reingefallen. Aus 3  wurden aber leckere Filets


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



D1985 schrieb:


> Hier auch, aber die Fische beissen extrem vorsichtig.



Kann ich unterstreichen. Mir waren öfters die Maden geklaut, ohne dass ich was gemerkt habe.


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

*Petri Heil JB_1985 die Karpfen schauen gut aus,sie werde warscheinlich auch gut Munden. 

Lg ole
*


----------



## HeinBlöd

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



JB_1985 schrieb:


> Konnte in den letzten 2 Wochen 9 Karpfen feedern. 6 davon sind mir "leider" als ich das Foto machen wollte wieder reingefallen. Aus 3 wurden aber leckere Filets



Petri !!

Beeindruckende Strecke zu dieser Jahreszeit #6


----------



## JB_1985

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri dank.

Der Dicke (62 cm) war lecker und hat schonmal 4 Leute satt gemacht.

Beangel einen Stausee, der Beginn davon ist sehr flach ca. 70 cm. tief. Wenn die Sonne drauf fällt, hat man gute Chancen.

Ein Bekannter von mir, mit sehr sehr viel Zeit ( Rentner) ist fast 24/7 am feedern. Der hat schon 22 Karpfen gefangen und schon 2 Seiten im Fangbuch voll. Der Sinn dahinter die Viecher in der Kühltruhe zu horten,erschließt sich mir auch nicht aber ihm machts Spass xD.


----------



## Stipperfreak

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Hallo Zusammen !
War gestern mit der Schwingspitze los und wollte eigentlich ein paar Rotfedern verhaften. Dabei sind mir dann diese beiden Kameraden ans Band gegangen. 
 Der kleinere von 78 cm wird heute Abend meine Familie satt machen, der größere von 82 cm muss bis zur nächster Räucher Orgie in der Tiefkühle verbringen.


----------



## PAFischer

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri an die Fänger #6

schöne Murmeln


----------



## HeinBlöd

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri Stipper #6

 1A die Beiden.


----------



## Lenoc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Bei uns beissen die Karpfen grad auch ziemlich gut auf die Feeder hier mal in paar der letzten Wochen...


----------



## Lenoc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

noch ein paar...:q


----------



## HeinBlöd

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri Lenoc !!!!!!

Warum juckt es mich gerade fürchterlich in den Fingern |kopfkrat
 Glaube, ich muß auch mal wieder ans Zuckerwasser. 
 War dieses Jahr bisher nur im Salzigen zu Gange.


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Petri Lenoc !!!!!!
> 
> Warum juckt es mich gerade fürchterlich in den Fingern |kopfkrat
> Glaube, ich muß auch mal wieder ans Zuckerwasser.
> War dieses Jahr bisher nur im Salzigen zu Gange.


Olaf aber im Salzigen hast du gut gefangen.


----------



## HeinBlöd

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Olaf aber im Salzigen hast du gut gefangen.



Hartmut, auch 'n blindes Huhn wie ich, trinkt mal einen Korn.
Bin wohl durch die Boardie und Mommark-Tour in schlechte Gesellschaft geraten :m

Meine originären, anglerischen Wurzeln liegen aber hier


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Tja, bisher muss ich noch auf meinen ersten "zählbaren" Fisch dieses Jahr warten! Läuft dieses Jahr bei mir bisher irgendwie "besch..."!

Hab jetzt aber mal ein paar Tage frei und da werd ich´s doch das eine oder andere mal auch ans Wasser schaffen.
Drückt mir die Daumen. 
Ich werde berichten.


----------



## HeinBlöd

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Brachsenfan schrieb:


> Hab jetzt aber mal ein paar Tage frei und da werd ich´s doch das eine oder andere mal auch ans Wasser schaffen.
> Drückt mir die Daumen.
> Ich werde berichten.


 
 Dann mal viel Erfolg, mach Deinem 'Nick' alle Ehre und präsentiere hier ein paar schöne 'Klodeckel' :m


----------



## Roach05

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri an alle Fänger.
Ich schaffe es leider erst nächstes Wochenende das erste mal dieses Jahr ans Wasser.
Wie gehaltvoll habt ihr bei der aktuellen Wetterlage gefüttert?


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Stipperfreak schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen !
> War gestern mit der Schwingspitze los und wollte eigentlich ein paar Rotfedern verhaften. Dabei sind mir dann diese beiden Kameraden ans Band gegangen.
> Der kleinere von 78 cm wird heute Abend meine Familie satt machen, der größere von 82 cm muss bis zur nächster Räucher Orgie in der Tiefkühle verbringen.



Wenn du räucherst komme ich zum Essen.

Echt tolle Fische.   lg #6


----------



## Stipperfreak

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Roach05 schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger.
> Ich schaffe es leider erst nächstes Wochenende das erste mal dieses Jahr ans Wasser.
> Wie gehaltvoll habt ihr bei der aktuellen Wetterlage gefüttert?



Füttere im Winter mit nicht so gehaltvollem Futter und meiner Meinung nach ist zu dieser Jahreszeit weniger mehr!
 Komme mit einem 3/4 Liter Trockenfutter und ne 8tel Liter Maden für ne 5-6 Stunden Session lang hin.

 Gruß und wünsch dir viel Glück nächstes Wochenende !


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*








Methodfeeder brachte nachts n paar ü50 Brassen, als es nervig wurde dann auf größere Murmeln gewechselt


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

@Heinblöd
würde ich sehr gerne, nur leider ist der Bestand in meinem Hausgewässer sehr klein.
Der See hat zwar einen kleinen Bestand an Großbrachsen(schätze so ca. 100-150 Tiere) nur leider sind diese aufgrund des enormen Karpfenbestands und der großen Anzahl an Karpfenangler mittlerweile fast vollständig auf Fischmehl konditioniert. 
Außerdem sind die extrem vielen Karpfen in der Regel schneller am Platz bzw. vertreiben die Brachsen auch vom Futter.
Seit Jahren wurde in diesem Jahr endlich mal wieder eine geringe Menge Brachsen besetzt. Deshalb hoffe ich darauf, dass ich in diesem Jahr endlich mal wieder einen schönen Brachsen überlisten kann. 
Aber ich befürchte, dass die Karpfen wieder in der deutlichen Überzahl sein werden.
Aber ich seh deine "Ansage" jetzt mal als Motivation!
Vielen Dank dafür! Bin dadurch jetzt erstmal gepuscht!
Würde mich auch freuen, wenn ich mal wieder einen schönen Brachsen hier melden könnte!
Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

*..............................Brachsenfan...................................*


Wenn es mit euren Karpfen überhand nimmt, oder es zu viele Karpfen sind  einfach mal des Öfteren einen zum Räuchern mit nachhause nehmen, oder  für die Pfanne.
Euer Verein sollte darauf eigentlich achten das ein gesundes Mittelmaß eingehalten wird.  lg


----------



## Passek97

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*





Für mich gab es heute an dem Bottroper Stadtteich eine kleine Rotfeder von 10 cm  immerhin entschneidert 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

petri Heil Passek 97, einer ist besser als keiner.


----------



## Passek97

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Danke boot so seh ich das auch 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

@boot
Genau meine Meinung! Die Viecher müssen raus!
Nur leider haben wir auch etliche "Carp-Hunter" im Verein, die froh sind, dass so viele Karpfen da sind und sich sogar beschweren, wenn sie mal ein/zwei Brachsen im Jahr als Beifang haben!
Ich selbst fische nur etwa 1-2 Monate im Jahr gezielt auf Karpfen und entnehme da auch was geht. Karpfen schmeckt nun mal, richtig zubereitet, auch sehr gut!(Ich selbst räucher kalt+heiß, grille, frittiere und mache Frikadellen aus Karpfen.)
Zum Glück fängt man in der Vorstandschaft langsam damit an, nicht mehr ganz so viele Karpfen zu besetzen und stattdessen auch mal Weissfische wie Brachsen oder Rotaugen rein zu schmeißen!


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Oh man....
Eure Probleme möchte gerne haben.:q
Hier bei uns ist es doch schon recht schwer an Karpfen zu kommen.
Aber, ne Brasse/Brachse, 55++++cm ist bei uns schon absolut lästig und wird "fluchend" wieder ins Wasser gelassen. Davon haben wir absolut zuviel!....|gr:


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

@warensandi
So ist das halt mit den verschiedenen anglerischen Interessen.
Sei froh, Brachsen schaden einem Gewässer nicht.(Im Gegensatz zum Karpfen!)


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Anbei ein Bild von heute Abend.
Und wieder einer raus, jamjam.#6


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Da wünsche ich mal ein Dickes Petri. #6

Ich war gestern auch los. Den ersten Ansitz gemacht dieses Jahr.
Rausgekommen ist nichts! Nicht mal ein kleiner Zupfer.
Liegt vielleicht auch daran das wir ab und doch noch ein wenig Nachtfröste haben???...


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



warenandi schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht auch daran das wir ab und doch noch ein wenig Nachtfröste haben???...



Denke nicht. Uns sind letztes Jahr im Frühjahr beim Aalangeln die Würmer erfroren, und wir haben gefangen. Auch letztes Wochenende war morgens mein Kescher auf dem Boden festgefroren, was bei der Landung nicht besonders hilfreich war, dennoch bissen die Karpfen hervorragend.
Was mir geholfen hat, war kurz vor der Dämmerung ans Wasser gehn und beobachten. Die Fische sind da teilweise wie blöd gestiegen, an den Stellen, wo man sie sehn konnte hab ich dann auch gefangen.

Erklärung dafür hab ich aber keine ;+


----------



## huawei71

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Methodfeeder brachte nachts n paar ü50 Brassen, als es nervig wurde dann auf größere Murmeln gewechselt[/QUOTE]

nervig??
Was würd ich mal wieder für so ein Brassen ü50 geben....bei uns am Rhein...Oppenheim +- fängste nur noch mittelmaß!!
Vor 5 Jahren haste öfters mal nen 60iger Klodeckel gefangen..
Sei es beim Grundfischen..Stippen...30-40cm.....maximum:c


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



huawei71 schrieb:


> Methodfeeder brachte nachts n paar ü50 Brassen, als es nervig wurde dann auf größere Murmeln gewechselt



nervig??
Was würd ich mal wieder für so ein Brassen ü50 geben....bei uns am Rhein...Oppenheim +- fängste nur noch mittelmaß!!
Vor 5 Jahren haste öfters mal nen 60iger Klodeckel gefangen..
Sei es beim Grundfischen..Stippen...30-40cm.....maximum:c[/QUOTE]

Hier gibts nur die Einheitsgröße von ca 55. Keine größeren und keine kleineren. Tagsüber ist das ja toll, aber nachts wenn ich schlafen will eher suboptimal.


----------



## NimrodAut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Also die brassen bei uns sind auch ziemlich gross gewachsen heute hab ich mal die kleinste seit ewig gefangen und die war 42  aber dafür das die Karpfen im See gut wachsen bekommen es halt auch die brachsen ab. Hoffe das es bald mit den Giebel auch wieder los geht. Machen doch mehr spass an der Rute als die brassen.

Lg Chris

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Seit langem wieder mal ne gute Brasse gesehen und bekommen. Um die 60cm....
Trotz kaltem Wasser ein guter Drill an der Barschrute. Ich dachte schon an einen Hecht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri Heil, Robert.#6

So quer scheren die ganz schön aus im Drill.:m

Ich hab vorgestern den ersten Karpfen der Saison gefangen. Nicht groß aber ein Anfang.


----------



## J&J Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

eigentlich wollte ich gestern am Rhein nur ein paar Köderfische fangen...


----------



## Laichzeit

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Was mir geholfen hat, war kurz vor der Dämmerung ans Wasser gehn und beobachten. Die Fische sind da teilweise wie blöd gestiegen, an den Stellen, wo man sie sehn konnte hab ich dann auch gefangen.
> 
> Erklärung dafür hab ich aber keine ;+



Das hab ich auch schon beobachtet, aber eher Nachmittags.
Ich vermute, dass die ersten Zuckmückenlarven aktiv waren.


----------



## bootszander

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Hallo Trollwut
Weiter flußab werden die brassen größer.


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Petri Heil, Robert.#6
> 
> So quer scheren die ganz schön aus im Drill.:m
> 
> Ich hab vorgestern den ersten Karpfen der Saison gefangen. Nicht groß aber ein Anfang.



Danke...
Gut das mich keiner beim Drill gesehen hat. Drill Flucht .. mit der linken Hand den Kescher suchen, aufklappen, Mist klempt, dazwischen immer wieder ne Flucht .. Dann mit dem Fuß und linke Hand den Kescher aufgeklappt und ausgezogen...
Dann geschafft. War bestimmt lustig anzusehen.

Petri für deinen Cypriniden und Petri an die anderen Fänger


----------



## NimrodAut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Hätt ich zu gern gesehen  aber solche Situationen hat sicher schon fast jeder erlebt und war froh wenn ihn keiner sieht 

LG Chris 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## andi2406

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

So, der Anfang ist für mich jetzt gemacht. Gestern bei herrlichem Wetter bissen die (Satz-)Karpfen wie verrückt..nach einer Stunde musste ich umstellen, denn eigentlich war ich nicht auf Karpfen aus


----------



## Roach05

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Erster Ansitz mit der Feederrute dieses Jahr, erster Fisch. Eine schöne Schleie von knapp 3 Pfund. Köder waren 1 Made und 2 Pinkies.


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Roach05 schrieb:


> Erster Ansitz mit der Feederrute dieses Jahr, erster Fisch. Eine schöne Schleie von knapp 3 Pfund. Köder waren 1 Made und 2 Pinkies.



:l:l:l !!!Schleie!!! :l:l:l
Dickes Petri!


----------



## Inni

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Sehr schön. Ich die letzte Woche 2x Schneider (außer ein Krebs auf Hailbutpellet)

Aber ich hätte Angst das ich mit dem Gestell da nach vorne in die Brühe .....


----------



## Roach05

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Ich liebe es der Gefahr ins Auge zu blicken  so ist das Angeln doch gleich noch viel spannender, besonders wenn das  Wasser noch so kalt ist, da lohnt es sich wenigstens mit der Kiepe abzuschmieren.


----------



## HeinBlöd

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Roach : Bildschöne Tinca - Dickes Petri #6


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Brachsenfan schrieb:


> Anbei ein Bild von heute Abend.
> Und wieder einer raus, jamjam.#6



na geht doch, Petri Heil#6hast gut gemacht. lg


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



J&J Fishing schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich gestern am Rhein nur ein paar Köderfische fangen...



Petri Heil ,na das ist ja auch ein guter fisch.#6


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri Roach05! Schöne Schleie!

@boot
Petri Dank! 
Ich wird die Tage nochmal angreifen!


----------



## NimrodAut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri euch allen ;-)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Gab heute auch wieder Kleinfisch...


 

 

 

 



Und ein paar Köfis.


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Die kleinen würden mir ja erstmal schön reichen, aber bei meinen letzten Absitzen am Baggersee war noch so gar nix zu holen. Mal sehen, soll ja warm werden die nächsten Tage, eventuell merken die Fische das dann auch mal.


----------



## NaabMäx

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Hi, War heute am altwasser, nix los. Da gab's eben fischstäbchen. Mfg nm


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri an die Fänger!
War vorgestern Abend auch mal wieder am Wasser.
Leider nur Karpfen!:c#q
Sorry für das schlechte Bild.(war Müde und es hat geregnet! Hatte da grad kein Bock zu)


----------



## HeinBlöd

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Brachsenfan schrieb:


> Leider nur Karpfen!:c#q


 
 Musst doch nicht weinen, deswegen........|pftroest:

 Petri zum Spiegler :g


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Brachsenfan;

Petri Heil ,gut so .

Lg


----------



## Passek97

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Hallo  heute war ich mit 2 Kollegen angeln  es war sehr schönes Wetter und biss wie verrückt. Wir waren um ca 15 Uhr da, bis um halb 9. Es gab in der Zeit 4 Satzkarpfen( 2 sind leider noch ausgestiegen), 4 Brassen, 1 Rotauge und 5 Ukelei's. Ein Run auf Pop Ups gab es auch noch, der leider nicht verwertet werden konnte. Hier folgend ein paar Bilder 

















Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roach05

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri allen Fängern, sind ja noch einige schöne Fische gefangen wurden.

Ich bin morgen wieder am Wasser und die erste Hand voll Caster ist auch schon fertig.


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Heute zu 4 am Vereinstümpel gewesen. Wetter hatte sich zum Glück etwas erholt. 2 Mann haben gematcht... Vater und ich gefeedert. Resultat war .... 4 Mann keinen Biss... gar nichts. 

Passiert....


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass nicht nur hier nichts geht...war heute auch am Wasser. Feeder und Pose...nix


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Heute los gewesen, bei Wind und leichtem Regen. Gute Bisse und ordentlich Fisch. 10 Plötzen zwischen 25cm-30cm und eine Güster. :vik:

Kann mich nicht beschweren, nach den ersten beiden Ansitzen (vor 2 Wochen) 2x geschneidert und jetzt gehts schon gut rund. 

Lg


----------



## jobo61

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Roach05 schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern, sind ja noch einige schöne Fische gefangen wurden.
> 
> Ich bin morgen wieder am Wasser und die erste Hand voll Caster ist auch schon fertig.



Hi, wie konservierst du deine Caster nur einschweißen, oder kann man die auch einfrieren ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Roach05

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Für ca. eine Woche lasse ich sie immer im Kühlschrank, in einer Plastiktüte aus der ich die Luft ein wenig raussauge und sie dann mit einem Klipp verschließe (1 bis 2 mal am Tag mache ich die Tüte zum lüften auf, kommen ja auch noch Caster nach). 
Nach einer Woche friere ich sie dann ein. 
Die Caster sind nach dem auftauen relativ weich, für den Haken also nur noch bedingt geeignet. Zum füttern funktionieren sie dann aber noch bestens.


----------



## jobo61

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Hi vielen Dank für die Flotte Info.#6


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Darket schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass nicht nur hier nichts geht...war heute auch am Wasser. Feeder und Pose...nix




 Wetter ging an dem Tag eigentlich. Aber unser strukturloses Gewässer (Stell dir ne Badewann mit etwas flacheren Rändern vor) ist da nicht einfach. Hatte ja sehr leicht gefeedert und beim Korb nachfüllen schon gemerkt, dass das Wasser echt noch kalt war.... 

 Hauptbeute beim Weissfischangeln sind bei uns eher kleine Karpfen, Karauschen, Giebel, Brassen bis max 45cm und ggf mal ein Rotauge. Denke mal in 2 Wochen wirds besser....


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Dann liefs bei mir ja gar nicht so schlecht gestern. Ich hatte so an die 20 Rotaugen und alle sogar recht ordentlich. Als Krönng dann noch nen Barsch hinterher. Alles beim trotten mit Pin und der alten Hardy auf Maden.


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Makellose Fische  Petri !


----------



## Roach05

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Dann liefs bei mir ja gar nicht so schlecht gestern. Ich hatte so an die 20 Rotaugen und alle sogar recht ordentlich. Als Krönng dann noch nen Barsch hinterher. Alles beim trotten mit Pin und der alten Hardy auf Maden.


Petri! Trotten steht bei mir am nächsten Wochenende an, nachdem Feedern gestern mit leichtem Geschirr bei den Sturmböhen in unserer Umgebung nicht wirklich praktikabel war.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Wir hatten zu dritt von Freitag bis Montag lediglich 2 Brassen und ca. 7 Karpfen, der größte mit 20 Pfund.
Fisch war definitiv am Platz, gerade Abends und nachts viel Oberflächenaktivität und Platschen, auch von Großen. 
Ein Kollege kam nur Sonntag Abend bis Nachts, hat sich 150m weg gesetzt und direkt 5 Karpfen bis 24 Pfund gefangen. Köder, Montage und sonst auch alles andere war gleich.;+;+


----------



## Fattony

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Da ich voriges Jahr keine Zeit zum Angeln hatte (berufsbedingt) soll dies mein Angeljahr werden. Job wurde gewechselt, VW Bus gekauft. 

Heute herrliches Wetter, ich hörte früher auf, fuhr direkt zum See und packte meine Matchrute raus.

Zum Einstieg einfach ein bisschen die Pose tanzen lassen.

Der Dicke war der Hammer auf der 4,20m | 5-30g Matchrute :vik:

Vierbeinigen Besuch bekam ich auch, und ein toller Tag war es sowieso.

Ein Rotauge, eine Rotfeder & ein paar Lauben, so wie ein 2ter Karpfen gingen mir noch ins Netz.


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Na denn mal Petri#6
Schönes Gewässer.
Und ich dachte schon,du würdest mit dem Pferd zum angeln reiten....:q:q


----------



## Fattony

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Ich kann dem Pferd doch mein Gewicht nicht zumuten #d

:m

Petri Dank!


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Fattony schrieb:


> Ich kann dem Pferd doch mein Gewicht nicht zumuten #d
> 
> :m
> 
> Petri Dank!



Ach so eine Stute,kann schon gut was ab....


----------



## Fattony

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Auch knappe 300 Pfund? :q


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Monstergrundeln.....


----------



## Fattony

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

War Heute noch einmal los. Mein Platz von Gestern war "zufällig" genau von jener Person besetzt die gestern nichts gefangen hat und alleine mit mir am See war. 

Ein Schelm wer böses denkt 

30m neben ihm hinverfrachtet und wieder die Pose tanzen lassen.

Der Wind nahm zu und ich wechselte auf Waggler. Auf Grund aufliegend kamen die Hebebisse gut zur Geltung.

Ausbeute:

1 Karpfen
2 Giebel
6 Brassen
1 Rotauge
1 Laube 
1 Grundel

War Super. Der Kollege fing übrigens nix und verabschiedete sich nach meinem 2ten Fisch. *bisschenschadenfroh*


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri Heil allen fängern. Lg


----------



## Roach05

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

@phirania: Na das ist doch mal eine Grundel


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Heute einige davon..


----------



## dawurzelsepp

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Heute auf Semmelflocke und wohl mein größtes Rotauge bis jetzt.




Ein zweites mit etwas über 40 hatte ich auch noch gefangen.


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Ja Geil Petri.
Solche Klopper fehlen mir noch..
Meine liegen im Schnitt so um 27-30 cm


----------



## Miggi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Hallo
Ich heiße Miguel und Angel am Wdk oder an der Lippe. Leider gibt es an beiden Gewässern sehr viele Grundeln. Am liebsten Angel ich mit dem futterkorb und feederrute. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit den Grundeln irgendwie aus den Weg zugehen? Lasst ihr den Köder irgendwie auftreiben oder angelt ihr an Seen wo keine Grundeln sind?
Wäre über ein Paar Tipps und Tricks sehr dankbar. 

Gruß Miguel


----------



## tosa76

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Hallo zusammen,
War gestern auch ne Runde Stippen. Die Große unten hatte 750 g :q


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

*Petri Heil allen fængern.*


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Ein paar von gestern.


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*


----------



## Fattony

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Gestern ging es wieder mit der Matchrute los.

Wind war sehr stark, konnte den Waggler nicht gut steuern - ergo es machte keinen Spaß.

Wechselte auf unbebleiten Futterkorb, meine Rute hat nur 5-30g WG und ist 10 Jahre alt |rolleyes

5 min später - Biss! Und was für einer. Gut das keine Hindernisse im Weg waren. Der Fisch drillte mich und nicht ich ihn ..

Die Bremse war gut eingestellt und die Rute leistete trotz ihres Alters ihre Arbeit. 

Nach 15min konnte ich den Dicken an Land ziehen, ich war begeistert. 

Trotz feiner Montage hab ich es geschafft 

War ein geiler Drill/Tag.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Fesch! #6


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri schöner Fisch.#6
Bei mir laufen Imo nur die Kleinen,aber die machen auch Spass.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Mein Kollege Sebastian fängt Fische immer nur mit absolut ungeignetem Gerät. Letztes Jahr der Zander auf der Wallerrute, jetzt n 28-pfünder auf der Methodfeeder...


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



phirania schrieb:


> Ein paar von gestern.


Petri hübsche fische#6


----------



## Fattony

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Gestern ging es zur Futterbeschaffung. Am Wochenende wird für die ganze Familie geräuchert und es müssen ein paar Karpfen her.

Am Anfang tat sich nichts, doch dann ging es Schlag auf Schlag.

1 Stk ist mir ausgeschlitzt
2 Stk hatte ich Vorfachbruch - einmal durch einen Knoten in der Schlaufe und einmal ist mir unerklärlich, evt. Materialermüdung

7 Bisse - 4 verwertet. Daran kann man noch arbeiten. Das ganze innerhalb von 2 1/2 Stunden.


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri.#6
Hat doch super geklappt.
Wie lange legst du die Karpfen ein zum Räuchern.?
Wollte demnächst auch mal kapfen und Brassen räuchern.
In der Sache bin ich noch Jungfrau.


----------



## Fattony

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



phirania schrieb:


> Petri.#6
> Hat doch super geklappt.
> Wie lange legst du die Karpfen ein zum Räuchern.?
> Wollte demnächst auch mal kapfen und Brassen räuchern.
> In der Sache bin ich noch Jungfrau.



Dann sind wir schon 2! Ist mein erster Versuch mit den Karpfen.

Ich werde nur die Filets räuchern & diese ca. 12h in eine Salzlage (70g/1l) einlegen.

Berichte dann wie es war und es gemundet hat.

LG


----------



## Ukel

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Hoffentlich verzählst dich bei der Salzlake nicht wie beim Angeln, ich sehe nämlich 5 (in Worten fünf) Fische auf dem Bild :vik:


----------



## Naturliebhaber

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Fattony schrieb:


> Dann sind wir schon 2! Ist mein erster Versuch mit den Karpfen.
> 
> Ich werde nur die Filets räuchern & diese ca. 12h in eine Salzlage (70g/1l) einlegen.
> 
> Berichte dann wie es war und es gemundet hat.
> 
> LG



70g pro Liter ist aus meiner Sicht zu viel. Ich lasse meine Fische 24 Stunden lang in 40g/l Lake liegen.

Und ich würde die Filets vor dem Räuchern schröpfen (alle ca. 2mm bis auf die Haut einschneiden) und 1 Tag in Buttermilch einlegen. Alternative: Mit Zitrone beträufeln und 1 Tag stehen lassen. Schmeckt dann aber etwas anders nach dem Räuchern(Ich mag es.) In beiden Fällen sind die Gräten weg. Sonst kannst du gleich den ganzen Karpfen räuchern.


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Davon gabs wieder einige.


----------



## Fattony

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Ukel schrieb:


> Hoffentlich verzählst dich bei der Salzlake nicht wie beim Angeln, ich sehe nämlich 5 (in Worten fünf) Fische auf dem Bild :vik:



Einer (der Große) geht auf die Kappe des Schwagers |supergri



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> 70g pro Liter ist aus meiner Sicht zu viel. Ich lasse meine Fische 24 Stunden lang in 40g/l Lake liegen.
> 
> Und ich würde die Filets vor dem Räuchern schröpfen (alle ca. 2mm bis auf die Haut einschneiden) und 1 Tag in Buttermilch einlegen. Alternative: Mit Zitrone beträufeln und 1 Tag stehen lassen. Schmeckt dann aber etwas anders nach dem Räuchern(Ich mag es.) In beiden Fällen sind die Gräten weg. Sonst kannst du gleich den ganzen Karpfen räuchern.



Fische sind filetiert, ich räuchere nur die Filets. Also keine Gräten.

Aber danke für den Tipp! |wavey:


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*






Heute ne Stunde am Wiesenbach mit Maden gepirscht un diesen Kämpder aus dem Unterholz geholt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Fattony schrieb:


> Fische sind filetiert, ich räuchere nur die Filets. Also keine Gräten.



Wir reden doch hier von Karpfen, oder? Und die haben ihre Y-Gräten auch im Filet. Genau wie Brassen, Hecht, ...

Deshalb werden normalerweise auch Filets dieser Fischarten geschröpft: http://www.biofisch.at/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/karpfenfilet_geschroepft2.jpg


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri.
Schöner Karpfen.#6
Tolle Färbung.


----------



## PAFischer

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri. Toller Fisch an toller Kombi :m


----------



## dawurzelsepp

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Schöner Kugelkarpfen, Petri :m


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Sorry, Doppelpost.


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Danke euch!



PAFischer schrieb:


> ...an toller Kombi...


Wers genau wissen will: J.W.Young Barbel 12ft 1,5lbs daran eine Grice&Young Avon Crown Royale Centerpin mit 0,25er Mono durchgehend, ideal für hook and hold vor Hindernissen :q


----------



## PAFischer

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Ich wusste das Stöckchen kommt mir bekannt vor. :m

Habe auch zwei J.W. Ruten (Barbel Quiver und Avon Quiver) mit Okuma Centre Pins. Tolle Art zu Angeln


----------



## AllroundAlex

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

So, heute Nachmittag habe ich mal die paar Sonnenstrahlen genutzt und mich mit Maden und Mais bewaffnet an mein Hausgewässer gesetzt....




Okay, das richtige Posieren mit Fisch muss ich noch üben....



...und am Ende gabs ein release denn einer muss im See ja das Kraut kurz halten


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri zum Graser!

Bei mir wars heut sehr zäh, außer paar kleinen Rotaugen lies sich nur diese Schleie überreden.


----------



## AllroundAlex

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Danke, dir auch ein Petri zu deiner Tinca!

Die fehlt dieses Jahr noch auf meiner Liste 

Bei mir wars auch recht zäh. Viele Fingerlange Rotaugen und co haben so ein Troubel am Platz gemacht, dass die Spiegler wohl keine Lust hatten. Aber der Graser war ein schöner Ausgleich an der Angel ^^


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri Alex


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*










Beide auf Methodfeeder. Der Giebel hat erst vor Kurzem nen Waller gesehn.


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Trollwut;

Beide auf Methodfeeder. Der Giebel hat erst vor Kurzem nen Waller gesehn.[/QUOTE]



Hat der Giebel das dir gesagt ?oder könnte es ein Hechte gewesen sein?


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Auf der anderen Seite war der Halbmond mehr als eindeutig 


Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Petri zum Graser!
> 
> Bei mir wars heut sehr zäh, außer paar kleinen Rotaugen lies sich nur diese Schleie überreden.



Petri zur Schleie.
Ich hatte am Samstag meine erste seit der Jugendzeit aber leider nur halb so groß wie deine.

@ll 
Petri zu den schönen Fischen.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Verrückt, was gestern abging. Die zwei Kollegen warn schon früher am Wasser als ich, ich war erst um 22 Uhr da. Die hatten schon gefangen wie die Bekloppten, aber zu dritt war dann echt übel. Höhepunkt war kein Doppel- sondern ein Dreifachdrill.
Brassen, kleine Karpfen und Döbel, insgesamt ca 35 Fische. Und was für Brummer!










Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

_*Cool....Petri *_#6

_*...Brasse 65cm +?*_ 
_oder gut fotografiert?*

#h


*_


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri, was ein Kracher!


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> _*Cool....Petri *_#6
> 
> _*...Brasse 65cm +?*_
> _oder gut fotografiert?*
> 
> #h
> 
> 
> *_


Danke 
War knapp unter 60. Alle Brassen die wir hatten waren aber alte, stämmige Fische. Nicht mit Brassen der selben Größe aus unserem See zu vergleichen, die wesentlich schlanker sind und kleiner aussehen.

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*














Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Fattony

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Konnte Heute 4 von diesen verhaften.
Weiters konnte ich noch einen kleinen Döbel und eine Donau-Bachforelle verhaften 

Das erste Mal, dass ich in der Donau geangelt habe.
Habe hier einen Altarm und die offene Donau. War richtig Stolz auf meine ersten Donaufische. Kam später auch noch in das Gespräch mit einem anderen Angler und einem Fischereiaufseher. 

Ich bin mir sicher das richtige Gewässer gefunden zu haben. Jetzt haltet mich nichts mehr auf. 

LG 


Toni


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri. Bei uns wirds irgendwie jedes Jahr schlechter habe ich das Gefühl. Seit 2 Jahren deutlich weniger Brassen und jetzt sind wohl die Rotaugen dran.

Heute nur einen Barsch und eine Grundel gefangen. Auf Made gabs einen Biss (trotz etwas anfüttern) und das wars. Aktivität gabs abends nur an der Oberfläche....Lauben, die ich aber nicht wollte.


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Ich wollte heute mit der Liftmontage und Tauwurm Schleien fangen...
Zielfisch gabs keinen aber durch eine Verkettung von Zufällen, schnell folgenden Bißen, Doppeldrill und Landung waren ein kleiner Waller, ein 17 Pfünder und ein 25 Pfünder gleichzeitig im Kescher. Da bin ich etwas ins Schwitzen gekommen.

















P.S. da die Abschlachtmatte zuHause lag mußte die Regenjacke herhalten


----------



## Fattony

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Dieser Bart!! Majestätisch! *binneidisch*

p.s.: Petri zu den fischen!


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri zu dem Bart und schöne Fische! 

Bei mir liefs heute auch wie Sau.
War mit der Methodrute an unserem Platz am Main, direkt der erste Biss (von Grundel abgesehen) ist abgezischt wie nochwas. Zum Glück stromauf. Hatte sich kurz festgesetzt, hab ihn aber wiedet frei bekommen. Dürfte um die 30 Pfund rum gehabt haben.










Ne Stunde später war ich am überlegen:" Wenn der jetzt stromab wär, ich hätte keine Chance gehabt..."
Musste ja passieren... In die Hauptströmung und mit derselben immer weiter weg. Zu Allem Überfluss wohl auch noch unter ner Ufernahen Wurzel durch. Schlussendlich hab ich ihn aber auch noch bekommen, dürfte so 28 Pfund gehabt haben.











Gab dann noch 2 ü50 Alande und n Kollege hatte auch noch nen Karpfen mit ca 12 Pfund.





Aber Barben? Keine Spur.

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri Männers 
Saugeile Fische dabei.

Hab heut auch mal am Rhein gefeedert.

Zwei schöne Fische gab's


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger hier..#6#6#6
Sehe gerade das alle Brassen schon richtig fetten Laichausschlag haben.|kopfkrat


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



phirania schrieb:


> Sehe gerade das alle Brassen schon richtig fetten Laichausschlag haben.|kopfkrat




Bei uns warens am Freitag nur ca. 50%


Edit:
Wenn man nachdenkt könnte man drauf kommen, dass es nur 2 geschlechter gibt und nur die Milchner Ausschlag haben. Also sin sozusagen alle laichbereit


----------



## -MW-

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri Heil, ..schöne dicke Karpfen......läuft bei euch!!#6


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri Heil an die erfolgreichen Fänger!
Hoffentlich gibt's bei mir bald auch mal was schönes im Kescher.
Irgendwie läuft´s bei mir bisher dieses Jahr noch nicht wirklich gut.
Aber ich bleib dran!


----------



## kati48268

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Endlich geht's bei mir mit den Friedfischen auch los! 
Und moppelfett war der Bursche auch.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*














Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri!

Trollwut, hast so einen Klopper Rotauge mal gewogen? In der Größe sehen sie bei uns oft etwas hybridisiert aus, deine sehen aber nach reinrassigen rutilus rutilus aus.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Danke dir! Gewogen hab ich nicht, das größere dürfte aber so 500-600g gehabt haben.

Eben noch ne 55er brasse und nen kleinen schuppi. Alles auf unbefütterter stelle

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> Trollwut, hast so einen Klopper Rotauge mal gewogen? In der Größe sehen sie bei uns oft etwas hybridisiert aus, deine sehen aber nach reinrassigen rutilus rutilus aus.


Ich hatte mein größtes Rotauge damals gewogen....allerdings nur mit einer digitalen Kofferwaage

44cm mit einem Gewicht von ca 1,2kg, gefangen im Vereinsee im Jahr 2010 oder 2011

Das war echt ein Klopper |rolleyes

PS: es war kein Hybrid

#h


*Und dickes Petri an die Fänger #6*


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*














Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Ich glaub ich hätte heute Nachmittag einer mittelfränkischen Karpfenzucht konkurrenz gemacht. Ein Verein in der Nähe hat die Schlümpfe wohl besetzt, waren bestimmt 15 Stück.









Immerhin n paar Rotaugen und Döbel gabs auch, der größte knapp 50cm.










Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*







Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Keine Fotos gemacht, aber beim kurzen Ansitz heute immerhin 4 Brassen erfeedert. Zwei waren ü50 cm und zu meiner Überraschung waren die richtig agil. Eine ist im Drill regelrecht gesprungen als sie hochkam.


----------



## reloop34

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Mal frage an die Spezis und Fischkenner 

im Anhang ein Bild

Handelt es sich hier um eine Rotauge oder um eine  Rotfeder ??

Ich bin mir da nicht sicher #d... die 2. Meinung die ich mir geholt 

hatte , war sich dann auch nicht mehr .... 

Besten Dank


----------



## Fattony

Plötze sag ich mal. Aber wieso ist die so dunkel?? Hattest nen Kamerafilter drinnen?


----------



## reloop34

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

nein ohne filter dafür mit Blitzlicht .... 

ich denke mal auch Rotauge/Plötze .... mmh 

alle Flossen dunkel #c


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Wenn man mal Bauchflossen-
ansatz und Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie betrachtet..Rotauge.

Für 'ne Rotfeder passt beides nicht.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Für ein Rotauge sind die Schuppen doch zu klein?

War der Fisch zufällig viel schleimiger als andere Rotaugen aus dem Gewässer?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Du tippst auf 'nen Hybriden ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Für mich siehts eher aus wie ein Aland


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Für einen Aland passen weder Schuppenzahl(Aland hat mehr) noch Ansatz der Bauchflosse.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Du tippst auf 'nen Hybriden ?



Bei uns im Gewässer fange ich immer mal Mischlinge zwischen Rotaugen und Brassen. Sehn meistens aus wie Rotaugen mit total seltsamer Farbe und einer extremen Schleimigkeit.
Deswegen frag ich.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Ist nicht so ganz von der Hand zu weisen..müsste da aber nicht irgendein Merkmal von beiden deutlicher durchkommen?


----------



## Laichzeit

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bei uns im Gewässer fange ich immer mal Mischlinge zwischen Rotaugen und Brassen. Sehn meistens aus wie Rotaugen mit total seltsamer Farbe und einer extremen Schleimigkeit.
> Deswegen frag ich.



Da liegst du wahrscheinlich richtig.
Mit ca. 49 Schuppenan der Seitenlinie ist der Fisch noch akzeptabel als Rotauge, zwischen Seitenlinie und Rückenflosse sind es etwa 10 Reihen, dürften aber nur 7 sein.
Als möglicher Partner kommt neben der Brasse auch der Aland in Frage, dagegen sprechen aber die schwarzen Flossen.

Edit: 10 sind doch OK, 7-10 sind normal.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Nu wirds echt interessant[emoji3] 

Im Ernst..das scheint doch etwas verzwickter zu sein.


----------



## reloop34

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

deshalb suchte ich auch Rat bei euch 

wir waren uns nicht einig , 

nein er war nicht schleimig .... Hybriden interresant ......|bigeyes


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Du tippst auf 'nen Hybriden ?



Denke ich auch .


----------



## Laichzeit

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Der Fisch ist schwer, da die meisten Rotaugen 42 bis 45 Schuppen haben, einige liegen außerhalb der Variation.
Je nach Autor sind da 47, 48 oder 49 das Maximum.
Auch bei der Anzahl der Schuppenreihen das selbe Problem.
Um sicher zu sein, dass es ein Hybrid ist, muss mindestens ein Merkmal den Varianzbereich verlassen.
Da man auf dem Bild nicht alle Details wie Flossenstrahlen sieht, finde ich kein Merkmal, dass eindeutig für nicht- Rotauge spricht.

Da der Fisch von den Schuppenzahlen am obersten Rand für Rutilus rutilus ist und die Farbe der Flossen nicht passt, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es ein Hybrid ist.
Hast du vielleicht noch mehr Bilder?
Nahaufnahmen der ausgebreiteten Flossen wären wegen der Anzahl der Strahlen interessant.


----------



## reloop34

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*


----------



## reloop34

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

nein sorry leider keine weiteren bilder


----------



## Revilo62

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Das Maul ist nicht endständig wie beim Rotauge, ich meine es ist eher oberständig, was dann auf eine Rotfeder schließen lässt. Der Rest spricht eher für einen Brassen.
Insgesamt tendiere ich zu einem Hybriden von Rotfeder und Brassen.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

3 Tage los gewesen, immer kleine Sessions von 3 Stunden bei unserem scheeenen Wetter und außer kleinem Weißfisch nichts gewesen.

Ich hoffe mal das es ein wenig Wärmer wird, langsam gehts mir auf den Sack. :vik:


----------



## Philipp90

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Rheinbarbe verhaften können. Schöne Fische:l


----------



## danig

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Hi.

Konnte heute bei einem Kurz Ansitz am Vereinsgewässer in 2 Stunden 4 schöne Bresen verhaften.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri. Ich war heute an einem Bach, der in einem Wald liegt. Die Fische waren extrem zickig. Konnte einige Alande und Döbel bis etwa knapp 40cm beobachten. 

Die Köder wurden nicht beachtet, bis auf 2x wo der Fisch den Köder etwa 1-2 Sekunden im Maul hatte und wieder ausgespuckt hat. Einmal hatte ein Fisch sogar das Bleischrot im Maul....nicht aber den Köder. Die Fische in dem Gewässer machen mich echt fertig...am Ende gabs an einer anderen Stelle nur einen Minidöbel, der mir als Köfi dienen wird.


----------



## Fattony

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Dickkopf verhaftet.


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri.#6
Schöner Döbel.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Heute gabs meine erste Schleie (Milchner, wie ich feststellen musste) in diesem Jahr.


----------



## SteveAlbinus

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Konnte gestern Abend meine erste Nase fangen 
Heute Morgen habe ich dann noch eine 40cm Version erwischt :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

War heute nochmal los.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Noch ein paar Schleien von heute früh. Damit ist das gezielte Schleienangeln wohl auch für mich beendet dieses Jahr.


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen!
War gestern Abend nach der Arbeit, bis nach 24 Uhr auch noch mal los.
Hatte 2 Bisse auf Bienenmaden am Grund, einen ins Leere geschlagen, den andern kurz drangehabt und dann gleich wieder ausgestiegen. Denke es waren beides Schleien oder kleine Karpfen.
Hoffentlich schaff ich´s am Donnerstag oder Freitag nochmal ans Wasser.
Dann kann ich hoffentlich die Rechnung begleichen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Hatte ich heute auch. 4 Bisse, die ich nicht verwerten konnte. Haben extrem vorsichtig gebissen und auch schnell wieder los gelassen, trotz feiner Posenmontage. Am Ende brachte die Winkelpicker dann noch den Erfolg.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Karpfen von heute. Jetzt kann geräuchert werden, mal sehen wie es uns schmeckt. Kenne ich bisher nur aus dem Ofen.


----------



## Casso

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Schöner Fisch und schönes Bild! Wünsche viel Spaß beim Räuchern und einen guten Appetit. Ich selber habe noch keine Erfahrungswerte in puncto Karpfen-Räuchern, freue mich aber über ein paar Worte von dir wenn der Vorgang beendet ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Danke, war geschmacklich ganz ok....zumindest besser als aus dem Ofen. Wurde in Scheiben geschnitten und dann im Räucherofen (glaube etwa 40 Min) mit Buche geräuchert. Geht bestimmt noch besser, bin da nicht so der Experte :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Heute Feedern gewesen und schöne Ausbeute gehabt, quasi alle 5 Minuten einen Fisch und dazwischen natürlich immer Bisse. Allerdings kaum größer als 20 cm. Leidglich am Ende ist mir eine Brasse im Dr... ja im... öhm.

Ich hab so etwas selbst noch nie erlebt, der Fisch hat sich ranschleifen lassen wie ein Baumstamm, Sinkt, steht, ich kurbel und denke mir richtig großer fetter Ast.... Das ganze ging etwas 2 Minuten ohne auch nur eine einzige Regung seitens des Fisches. Erst als er 3 Meter vor dem Ufer war fing er an sich zu bewegen. ;+

Ich leier ihn noch ein Stück ein und bei dem Druck vohrer schlitzt natürlich der Haken aus. Brasse hatte um die 65cm-70cm und ein Verhalten wie ein nasser Sack. #t


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Wallerköfis mit ca 30-35cm






Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

7 kleine Weißfische und einen Schuppi von 56cm 5,5kg. Hat sich ne kurze Session doch gelohnt, trotz weniger tollen Resultaten beim Testfutter. ( Nimmt man den Karpfen raus wars eher mau )


----------



## Naturliebhaber

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> einen Schuppi von 56cm 5,5kg.



Der muss ja kugelrund gewesen sein. |bigeyes
56er haben in meinen Gewässern typischerweise 2kg weniger.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der muss ja kugelrund gewesen sein. |bigeyes
> 56er haben in meinen Gewässern typischerweise 2kg weniger.



War auch Kugelrund und bot mir an der leichten Feederrute an einem 14er Haken einen fast 25 Minütigen Drill. Ich hätte ihn mal Fotografieren sollen, aber ich hab Mobby gleich schwimmen lassen weil schon beim Wiegen einfach zuviele Leute zugesehen haben, ich regel es dann meist schnell. (Angeln mitten in der Stadt, an einem 10 ha See)

Bei uns sind die Karpfen und Alande aber teils doch sehr Fett weil auch viel Eintrag an Futter beim Enten füttern reingeht. Die stehen alle gut im Saft. |supergri


----------



## SteveAlbinus

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Ich war gestern mal wieder mit meinen Feederruten unterwegs.
Nach mehreren kleinen Döbeln und Gründlingen, wechselte ich dann auf einen etwas größeren Haken und siehe da, keine fünf Minuten später kam diese Nase hier an meinen Haken




Gefangen mit Maden und Castern an einem 8er Haken, Länge etwa 47 cm





Mein persönlicher Rekord bisher:m


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri 
Schöner Fisch.#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Sind ja echt hübsch die Nasen, hatte leider noch nie eine (glaube sind hier auch geschützt)

War heute früh auch los. Wollte eigentlich Köderfische fangen...haben aber sehr schlecht gebissen, obwohl es genügend gibt...nur eine kleine Güster und Rotfeder gefangen. Für einen kurzen Raubfischansitz mit einer Rute reichts aber. 

Dafür gingen mir aber noch 2 Schleien mit 30 / 32 an die Köfimontage.


----------



## geierle

War letztes Wochenende auch seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder am Wasser mit Kollegen. 
Wir konnten insgesamt 7 Schleien alle so um die 47cm verhaften und nachts hatten wir noch nen schönen Biss auf Karpfen oder leider saß der Haken nicht richtig und er konnte sich lösen. 
Trotzdem ein schönes Wochenende und Hauptsache mal wieder am Wasser gewesen.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

https://vimeo.com/167520093





Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## kpaulfaz

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Kurz nach den Mücken bissen Samstagvormittag zwei tolle Brassen.






Nach der großen mit 58cm folgte noch ein Exemplar von 54cm, so kann das Jahr weiter gehen! |rolleyes


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*






Und noch ein paar Barben.

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

+Döbel und Brasse, die nicht als Köfis geeignet waren.






Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri an die Fänger!
Läuft ja bei einigen hier echt gut zur Zeit!

Ich hab irgendwie leider immer noch das Pech an den Pfoten.

War heute früh zum Sonnenaufgang bis Mittags draußen und hatte, bis auf einen Fehlbiss leider wieder NIX!
So langsam fang ich an, an mir zu zweifeln!:c


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Brachsenfan schrieb:


> Petri an die Fänger!
> Läuft ja bei einigen hier echt gut zur Zeit!
> 
> Ich hab irgendwie leider immer noch das Pech an den Pfoten.
> 
> War heute früh zum Sonnenaufgang bis Mittags draußen und hatte, bis auf einen Fehlbiss leider wieder NIX!
> So langsam fang ich an, an mir zu zweifeln!:c





Das liegt glaube ich weniger an dir, als am Gewässer. 
Ich hab mich gestern am See bei uns abgemüht und in 1,5h nur Grundeln und einen K3-Karpfen gefangen, am Main "saß" ich 20 Minuten, da hab ich dann schon wieder abgebaut, weil ich meine Köfis beisammen hatte.


----------



## ewigerSchneider

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Also wenn man den Stör hier einsortieren kann, dann haben wir ein 85 cm Exemplar aus dem Rhein gezogen


----------



## ewigerSchneider

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Eine 39 cm Rotfeder ging uns auch noch ans Band, davon aber leider kein Bild


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri, ist aber kein Friedfisch  Mach mal lieber in Raubfischfänge, vielleicht gewinnste dann sogar noch was |supergri


----------



## jkc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri Leute, hier gehts ja richtig ab!

Bei mir letzte Nacht ne 80er Barbe mit knapp 10Pfd. Hat die 3,5er Karpfenrute schön richtig krumm gezogen.






Grüße JK


----------



## Andal

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



D1985 schrieb:


> Petri, ist aber kein Friedfisch  Mach mal lieber in Raubfischfänge, vielleicht gewinnste dann sogar noch was |supergri



Ein Raubfisch ist es aber auch keiner... wo zuordnen?


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Gibt es denn noch Unterschiede...?
Brasse auf Gummi,Hecht auf Mais und Döbel auf Köfi..#c


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Andal schrieb:


> Ein Raubfisch ist es aber auch keiner... wo zuordnen?



Hybrid


----------



## Laichzeit

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Fische, die hauptsächlich rauben sind Raubfische, Friedfische, die gerade rauben sind in dem Moment auch Räuber. Wieso sollten sie sich nicht in den Raubfischfänge Thread gesellen. Ein paar Wölfe im Schafspelz sind schon drin.


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Ich hab es heute auch mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft.
Ergebnis waren zwei Brassen (50 und 55cm)
Und meine neue Rotfeder-PB von 35cm. :vik:


----------



## ewigerSchneider

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

So gestern noch mal 3 Rotaugen um die 30 cm aus dem Rhein gelockt


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

@Trollwut
Am Gewässer lags mit Sicherheit nicht! Fisch is definitiv genug drinnen.
Andere Angler draußen fangen ja auch, und das auch kontinuierlich.
Allerdings wollen die Karpfen bei uns zur Zeit nicht wirklich.
Denk mal das wird nächste Woche wieder besser werden. Leider ist da aber mein Urlaub auch wieder rum.
Mein Nachbar, der am Main angelt, fängt in letzter Zeit auch fast nichts mehr.
Hab jetzt gestern Abend einen Platz zum 3.Mal mit Partikeln Vorgefüttert und will dann heute Abend mal nen Versuch auf Karpfen bzw. Graser machen.
War gestern zudem mit nem Kollegen zusammen weng mit der Fliege auf Hecht/Barsch watend unterwegs. Da gabs aber auch nich mal nen Nachläufer.
Da is halt jetzt durchhalten und dranbleiben angesagt. Ich kenn den See nun lange genug und weis, dass nach solchen Phasen oft dann eine Phase mit guten Fängen bzw. dem einen oder anderen besseren Fisch kommt.
Zumindest war´s bisher bei mir immer so!?


----------



## Menzer

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Heute lief es sehr gut. In nicht ganz 6h 28kg Brassen an unserem Vereinssee und noch meine PB Schleie mit 52cm und bisschen über 4Pfund - hat bei uns noch Schonzeit und deshalb direkt released


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Menzer schrieb:


>


...*super schöne Tinca |rolleyes

Petri #6*


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Dickes Petri.#6
Zu der schönen Schleie.


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

@Menzer
Petri zu den Brachsen und der schönen Schleie!


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*


















Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

@Trollwut
Petri! Tolle Fische!
Bin die Tage weng am anfüttern für ne Jugendveranstaltung am Samstag.
Vielleicht geht dann da ja auch endlich mal wieder was bei mir??


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

die gute wußte nicht dass sie Schonzeit hat und hat sich den Döbelköder an freier Leine geschnappt:


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Welch grandiose Färbung und was für ein abgefahren geiles Bild.

Petri allen [emoji6]


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> die gute wußte nicht dass sie Schonzeit hat und hat sich den Döbelköder an freier Leine geschnappt:



Schau mir ins Auge Kleine..:q
Peti #6
Schönes Bild.


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Danke euch!


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Spassfaktor 100% an Ledgerrute mit Brassen Setup |supergri
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Die Kirsche war bei 70 cm ,9,1 kg schwer.


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri.#6
Schöner Moppelkapfen.


----------



## gambinho

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Mein bisher größter Fisch!
Auf Sicht mit Schwimmbrot gefangen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Spassfaktor 100% an Ledgerrute mit Brassen Setup |supergri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Kirsche war bei 70 cm ,9,1 kg schwer.



Ich hatte solch einen an meiner Feeder mit einem sehr sensiblen Setup und kann deine Freude und den Spaß sehr nachempfinden. Ein ewiger Drill wo jedes Kopfschütteln dein Handgelenk vibrieren lässt. :q

Meiner ging mit nem 16er Haken an Land, wie sahs bei dir aus ?


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



gambinho schrieb:


> Mein bisher größter Fisch!
> Auf Sicht mit Schwimmbrot gefangen



Na denn mal Petri.
Schöner Döbel.


----------



## gambinho

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Danke. Ist aber ein Graser


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



phirania schrieb:


> Na denn mal Petri.
> Schöner Döbel.



Im Alter lassen die Augen wohl nach


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Erstmal Petri an alle Fänger!

Leider am Samstag wieder nix gefangen.
Aber zumindest die Jugend hat gefangen, also Job erfüllt.

Wenns klappt, kann ich am Dienstag mal weng raus, ob die Zeit für nen Friedfischansitz reicht, wage ich jedoch leider zu bezweifeln.
Wahrscheinlich schaff ich das erst wieder Ende der Woche.


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Im Alter lassen die Augen wohl nach



So wirds sein...:q
Egal,dann hat der Döbel den Beruf gewechselt#h
Ist er halt ein Graser..#c


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



phirania schrieb:


> So wirds sein...:q
> Egal,dann hat der Döbel den Beruf gewechselt#h
> Ist er halt ein Graser..#c



Grasender Döbel und das Problem ist selbstredend gelöst. :q


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Nach der Arbeit mit improvisiertem Gorgonzolateig an freier Leine endlich mal wieder ein paar bessere Döbel, definitiv keine Graser  , erwischt.


----------



## Menzer

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

@grubenreiner: Petri zu den schönen Döbel! Tolle Fische! Wenn bei uns demnächst die Kirschen reif sind, werde ich auch mal wieder mit freier Leine fischen...


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Heute mal endlich wieder los gewesen. Wollte ein paar Köfi's haben.
Ergebnis sind 32 Rotfedern ( als Köfi ), 31 Giebel, 1 Plötze, 6 Schleien.
Eine Schleie entnommen für Räucherofen. Alles in allem ein absolut geiler Tag. Das alles in 7 Stunden. :vik:


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

@grubenreiner
Petri zu den Döbeln!
Schöne Bilder!

@warenandi
Scheinst ja nen richtig guten Tag am Wasser gehabt zu haben!
Petri zu den Fängen! 

Habs diese Woche leider noch nicht ans Wasser geschafft, hoffe aber, dass es morgen endlich wieder mal klappt.


----------



## jkc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

"Zielfisch verfehlt"...:q






Grüße JK


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Dafür lass ich dir jeden Zielfisch links liegen, von so einer träum ich seit langem.
Dickes fettes Barbenpetri!!

P.S. Die Neugier....hast du n Gewicht, die Länge lässt sich am Foto auch nicht sehen. Gern auch per PN.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Dafür lass ich dir jeden Zielfisch links liegen, von so einer träum ich seit langem.
> Dickes fettes Barbenpetri!!
> 
> P.S. Die Neugier....hast du n Gewicht, die Länge lässt sich am Foto auch nicht sehen. Gern auch per PN.



75 cm hat sie, Gewicht würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## jkc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Hi, gemessen habe ich auf 74cm, anhand des Bildes sieht es nach 1-2cm mehr aus finde ich, aber ich verlasse mich da auf meine Messung. Gewicht lag bei 4800g. Recht viel (für die Länge). Zwar waren von den letzten Barben drei Stück auch so um den dreh, die waren aber auch länger so 78-83cm, wobei ich den Fisch jetzt, noch nicht mal sonderlich korpulent fande, glaube das steckte alles im Kreuz. 
Habe ich auch nen Bild von:





Grüße JK


----------



## Menzer

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Dickes Petri JK! Ich denke die hat noch ordentlich Laich im Bauch gehabt sowie das aussieht, kann mich aber auch irren - ist ja nur ein Foto... Auf jeden Fall toller Fisch!


----------



## jkc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Hi, Danke; Laichzeit sollte schon durch sein denke ich, hat wohl eher ordentlich am Futterplatz genascht.:m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Für das Hegelangeln vorbereitet, die Matchrute rausgepackt und das Futter angerührt. In 3 Stunden grandiose 70 Fische gefangen, was ein intensives Fischen. |supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Beim Methodfischen mal ne 60ger Brasse erwischt, was an unserem See eine Sensation ist. |rolleyes


----------



## Scabbers

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Beim Methodfischen mal ne 60ger Brasse erwischt, was an unserem See eine Sensation ist. |rolleyes



Petri! Stadtsee? Auf jeden Fall top Wetter heute #q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Scabbers schrieb:


> Petri! Stadtsee? Auf jeden Fall top Wetter heute #q



Ja, Stadtsee. Keine 500 Meter und ich kann Angeln, definitiver Luxus. Wetter ist nicht gerade Top, morgen haben wir mit unserer Gruppe das zweite Hegeangeln und wenn sich das mit dem Regen so gestaltet freu ich mich auf 3 nasse Stunden. #t


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Statt Zielfisch ,Brassen,gab es Karpfen und mal ein Beifang der anderen Art.
Musste mit der Hand gelandet werden, da ich auf so etwas nicht 
ausgelgt war.|bigeyes






Länge 115 cm ,Gewicht unbekannt .
Wiegen war wegen der Länge nicht möglich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Statt Zielfisch ,Brassen,gab es Karpfen und mal ein Beifang der anderen Art.
> Musste mit der Hand gelandet werden, da ich auf so etwas nicht
> ausgelgt war.|bigeyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Länge 115 cm ,Gewicht unbekannt .
> Wiegen war wegen der Länge nicht möglich.



Gratulation, ein wirklich schöner Fisch!


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri zum Stör! Hatte ich auch noch nicht.

Hab gestern nen blutigen Anfänger mit ans Flüßchen genommen....





















der weg zum Auto/ zum wasser: 100m +  halshohe Brennesseln. No Pain, no Gain!


----------



## Novembermann

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri! 
Was ist das auf dem ersten Bild? Eine "Nasenbarbe"? Sieht irgendwie komisch aus. |kopfkrat   Geschwür?


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Danke.
Das war nur ein dunkler Fleck auf der "Nase". Muss an der Perspektive liegen, war eigentlich alles normal, nur leicht dunkler.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Und dann hat der Anfänger auch direkt noch nen Karpfen gefangen :m

Petri!


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Und dann hat der Anfänger auch direkt noch nen Karpfen gefangen :m
> 
> Petri!



Stimmt sogar  und nen Barsch und einige kleine Döbel, bessere Hasel und Rotaugen.
bei mir gabs noch ne Forelle als Beifang.


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Ausbeute von gestern Vormittag.
Insgesamt an die 70 Fische. Von den Rotfedern durften einige mit als Hechtfutter. Dabei waren noch 11 Schleien, wovon die größte 37cm hatte. Über die kleinen Schleien habe ich mich am meisten gefreut, da in dem Gewässer keine Schleien in den letzten 15 Jahren besetzt worden sind. :m


----------



## mxsterwxmbxl

*Eigentlich bin ich ja Raubfischangler*

"Eigentlich bin ich ja Raubfischangler" denke ich, und starre gelangweilt auf die zwei Posen, die nur drei Meter vom Ufer entfernt im stillen Wasser schweben. "Eigentlich" heißt, dass mich das Großhechtangeln im Bodden vor 1/2 Jahr wieder ans Angeln herangeführt hat. Eine tolle Freizeitbeschäftigung, und ein gemeinsames Hobby, das mit erlaubt, eine längere Zeit mit meinem Vater zu verbringen. Nach über 20 Jahren Pause hat mich der Sport wieder!
Aber so eine langweilige Posenangelei wie heute, das tue ich mir normalerweise nur an, wenn ich dringend Köderfische brauche. Der Köderfisch baumelt nun aber längst nebenam am Drilling vor dem Schilf. Heute bin ich wegen einem anderen Fisch hier an Waldsee gekommen. Schleien könne man hier fangen, hat man mir gesagt. Und so probiere ich heute schon zum zweiten Mal, ob mir das Spaß macht. 
Aber außer Rotfedern in allen Größen will kein Fisch meine Maden haben, trotz anfüttern. Es wird 22:00 Uhr und alle professionellen Friedfisch-Angler links und rechts neben mir packen ein. "Wieder nichts!" denke ich, als ich weitere 30 Minuten später beginne, meine Ruten abzubauen. "Die Friedfischangelei ist wohl doch nichts für mich." Ich hole meine immer-wenn-nix-anderes-zur-Hand-ist 1,80m Universalrute ein, die heute mal als Posenrute dient, und verstaue sie. Ich drehe mich zurück zum Wasser und denke "eine Pose sollte da jetzt schon noch sein, oder?" Dann wohl ein weiteres überflüssiges Rotauge zum Abschluss auf der zweiten Angel ... Anhieb!
"Ich fische gern leicht" sagte ich damals überheblich im Angelgeschäft, als ich mir die Picker Rute kaufte. Ich hatte wohl mal wieder zu viel Matze Koch geschaut. 2,70m lang, 1oz Spitze, 16er Mono Schnur, 14er Vorfach und Haken, 2g Pose. Ideal für Köderfische, eben. Meine Angeberei damals hat dem Verkäufer keinen Respekt abgenötigt. Aber jetzt denke ich wieder an meine Worte von damals und verfluche sie. Denn das was gerade mit meinen 2 Maden im Maul davon stürmt ist kein Rotauge. Definitiv nicht! Und es versucht mir beizubringen, dass "leicht angeln" nicht immer angebracht ist.
5 Meter breit ist die Schneise in den Seerosen vor mir, und was jetzt meine Pose zwischen diesen "Mauern" aus Grün tut, ähnelt dem Computerspiel Pong oder einem guten Tennismatch. Mit nahezu kreisrunder Rutenspitze und einem Finger auf der Rolle gelingt es immer im letzten Moment und unter maximaler Belastung der Schnur, den Fisch vor der Flucht ins Kraut zu retten. 10 Minuten geht das so, bevor die Intensität des Drills allmählich nachlässt. Ich werfe meinen Kescher ins Wasser. War der nicht mal größer, oder sieht der gerade nur so klein aus? Nach 5 weiteren Minuten Drill kann ich einen wunderschönen Spiegelkarpfen über den gleichgroßen Kescher ziehen und landen. Der Haken sitzt tief, aber als Hechtangler ist das nichts ungewohntes und ich bin wenigstens hierfür ausgerüstet. Nur 3 Minuten später schwimmt der Geselle wieder. Das Vorfach und die ersten 5 Meter Schnur haben sich von selbst zu einem Ball gekräuselt und taugen nur noch für die Mülltonne. Viel Spielraum war da nicht mehr.
Für heute ist mein Anglerherz glücklich und das Lächeln bekomme ich 2 Tage nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht. Ich hole den verschmähten Köderfisch aus dem Schilf, und es stört mich nicht, keinen Hecht gefangen zu haben. Noch nie hat sich ein Großhecht länger als 5 Minuten gewehrt, und mit Stahlvorfach und Geflecht ist selbst das eher unaufregend gegenüber dem, was ich gerade erlebt habe. Ich packe zusammen und ziehe mit meinem Lächeln und um eine Erfahrung reicher nach Hause gen Heimat. 

Eigentlich ... war ich mal Raubfischangler.


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Schöner packender Bericht.#6
Geht mir  selbst im Moment nicht anders.
Hab das Feedern,gerade für mich entdeckt.
Zwar zur Zeit noch mit bescheidenen Erfolg aber klappt immer besser mit jedem Tag.


----------



## WoifeBGH

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri, und echt toll geschrieben hatte richtig Spaß beim lesen.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Gestern viele Rotaugen in Wallerködergröße, 5 Karpfen bis ca 10 Pfund, ne Hand voll Alande, eine Brasse und die Barbe.









Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Die Jungs (und ich) hatten gestern viel Spaß mit den kleinen *******rn auf der Feederrute.

















Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Perti Trollwut!
Wie man sieht, hast echt viel Zeit im Moment zum Angeln!
Aber schöne Fische sind´s schon!


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Brachsenfan schrieb:


> Perti Trollwut!
> Wie man sieht, hast echt viel Zeit im Moment zum Angeln!
> Aber schöne Fische sind´s schon!


Wenns nur so wär. Ich war am Wochenende 2x a 5 Stunden, das war das einzige seit 3 Wochen.

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

@Trollwut
Dafür läufts aber echt Hammermäßig gut bei dir!
Ich schaff´s im Moment so 1-2 Mal nur die Woche raus ans Wasser.
Und Fängemäßig bei mir unverändert. Wenig bis Nix.:c


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

kleinvieh macht auch mist

ein schöner tag im juni, mein kumpel und ich hatten gemeinsam frei, sehr gut.
weniger gut, der wind hatte in der nacht gedreht, er kam stramm aus ost, dazu gab´s einen satten temperatursturz.
egal, wir waren motiviert.
zum glück hatte ich dennoch ein paar fische aus der truhe mitgenommen.
an den stippen tat sich nix.
der kumpel hatte die faxen dicke und griff zu stärkerem kaliber und machte die feederrute scharf.
abschneidern mitten im juni - hallo?

der kumpel hatte den ersten zupfer des tages zu verzeichnen und wurde übermütig.
"wer den ersten fisch fängt bekommt vom anderen eine kiste bier!", verließ es fröhlich seine lippen.

also gut, eine kleine prise X21 dem anfutter beigemengt, ab ins wasser damit, weiter eisern an der stippe festgehalten und heißa - NIX....

dann, nach fast sechs stunden....ich hatte gesiegt....

der knoten war geplatzt, bzw. hatte petrus wohl so richtig den schalk im nacken, denn während die kiste bier an mich ging, ging es bei meinem kumpel an den raubfischruten los, er fing drei zander, alle ü60.







kiste hopfensprudel wurde übrigens beim gemeinsamen grillerchen mit den jeweils besseren hälften geleert.

in diesem sinne - meine liebe - es lebe das rotauge - auf dich kann ich mich verlassen.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



Trollwut schrieb:


>





Typischerweise beim MF-Fischen nen kleineren Weißfisch am Rücken gehakt ! Das Phänomen geht um die Welt. :q


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Kleiner Nachtrag von gestern...

4 Brassen und ein Karpfen. Alle auf Method Feeder.
Der größte Brassen siehe Bild hat 51cm und der Karpfen hatte 54cm


----------



## Semmelmehl

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

So, jetzt ich auch mal


----------



## matscher83

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Semmelmehl"The Ripper":m

Muttis gutes Küchenmachete


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Hab mal 2 Tage den Main besucht:


----------



## Andal

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Sehr stimmungsvolle Bilder! #6


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Danke


----------



## Menzer

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

@grubenreiner: wirklich tolle Bilder und Petri zu den Fängen, insbesondere zur schönen Barbe. Hast du die gewogen?


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

@Menzer: Nein, hab ich nicht, Waagebatterien waren tot. Ist aber wohl mein neuer PB.

Die hier von heute ist zwar kleiner aber war mit der Rute doch was besonderes.
Ich habe die letzte Zeit eine DAM "Para Winkelpicker" wieder hergerichtet.
Die  Rute habe ich als frisch gebackener Jungangler von unserem Jugendwart geschenkt bekommen. 
Hab sie damals viel gefischt und sehr gemocht, irgendwann  vergessen, verräumt und jetzt wieder gefunden. Ich mußte neue Spitzen  einpassen da die einzige überlende auch noch gebrochen war. Außerdem  waren 2 Ringe locker und die Endkappe hat gefehlt. Jetzt hab ich alles  beisammen und die Rute fertig und sogar nochmal genau so eine 1000er  Sedona wie ich sie damals drauf hatte aufgetrieben. 
Hab sie heute zum ersten mal  wieder ausprobiert und gleich diese Hübsche hier erwischt. Die Rute hat  2,7m und ich würde sagen maximal 30 gr. WG, Wohlfühlgewicht maximal  20gr. Hat sich mit freier 0,20er Mono heute sehr gut gemacht, werd ich  glaub wieder öfter fischen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri  Wie machste das eigentlich mit dem Fotografieren? Sieht mir nach relativ hoher Blendenzahl aus und dann noch trotz Fisch in der Hand scharf, wobei die Umgebung recht dunkel aussieht. Ist das geblitzt oder mit irgendwas Größerem "ausgestrahlt" ?


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Danke.
Ich stell die Blende etwas hoch und nutze ansonsten nur den eingebauten Blitz, im Maximalfall noch meine Taktikka Stirnlampe zusätzlich zum ausleuchten. Extrem hilfreich ist dann noch ein fähiger Kumpel der die Kamera in die Hnad nimmt  .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Ok  Probier ich auch mal aus, ist mal was neues. Bisher hab ich nur Low-Light-Aufnahmen gemacht ohne jegliche externen Lichtquellen (auch weil ich den Blitz zu Haus immer vergesse^^)


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Danke, mal was nützliches für zwischendurch


----------



## Jens76

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Moin!

82 cm und 90 cm!
Die Brüder haben Spazz gemacht!

Grüsse!
JB


----------



## Roach05

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Über nacht 7 Stück und hier ist Nummer 8.
2 Stück im Drill verloren und viele Bisse versemmelt. [emoji16]


----------



## anglermeister17

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Letztes WE war ich u.A. mit Brot an der Posenmontage unterwegs. Enjoy


----------



## Stumbe

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Heute ein paar Stunden am See gefeedert und nebenbei noch eine Karpfenrute draußen gehabt. Nachdem mir der erste Karpfen leider bei der Landung ausgestiegen ist konnte ich kurz darauf einen größeren Spiegler landen. Gleich danach noch eine schöne Brasse auf der Feeder gehabt und danach noch vereinzelt kleinere gefangen. Für mich als Friedfischanfänger natürlich richtig geile Momente. Hier die Bilder vom Karpfen und der Brasse.


----------



## Angler2097

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Schöner Karpfen!


----------



## daci7

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Find ich auch - sehr markante Schuppen!


----------



## Passek97

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Hallo liebe Leute, ich war mit einem Kollegen jetzt am Wochenende am Heidhofsee  Wir konnten in den ersten 24 Stunden die einzigen Fische auf unsere Abhakmatten legen. Um 18:30 biss der erste 28 Pfünder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dann wurden wir um 2 Uhr aus der Liege und Ruhe am See gerissen, ein 30 Pfünder ging meinem Kollegen an den Haken.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am Morgen darauf folgte noch ein 10 Pfünder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und gegen Mittag im strömenden Regen mussten wir raus um den letzten Karpfen der Session zu verhaften ein stattlicher Spiegelkarpfen mit 24 Pfund.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alle anderen 3 waren Schuppis . Danach gab es noch eine handgroße Rotfeder und einen untermaßigen Aal. Aber für den ersten Ansitz dort sehr erfolgreich.<br />
<br />
Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## N-7MOB

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Hey Passek, 

wo bekommt man Tageskarten für den Heidhofsee? 

Besten Gruß 


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Passek97

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Hey  die kann nur ein Vereinsmitglied für dich holen. Du darfst auch nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglied die Karte dort nutzen. Kostet 10€ für 24h. Wen du interesse hast, schreib mir doch mal eine Pn 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom heutigen Ansitz...

Alle gefangen mit Frolic, Geschmack "Rind".


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

@warenandi
Schöne Fische! Petri!


----------



## Roach05

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Heute beim Trotting, Köder waren Maden.


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Dickes Döbel-Pin-Petri!


----------



## Lukasmantis

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Moin Moin,

bei mir gab es gestern auch einen schönen Karpfen 

Macht an der Matchrute besonders viel Spaß.


----------



## Rxlxhx

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Na dann,bei uns ist dieses Jahr irgendwie der Wurm drin. Außer einem Spiegelkarpfen von knappen 50cm,knallten auf sämtliche Montagen und tierische Köder bisher nur Kleinbarsche.


----------



## siwok44

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Bei uns in Germersheim geht fascht gar nicks mit Friedfische,die vergangene Woche war ich am Rhein,im Hafen. Am Rhein zwei Barabe eine mit 4 Pfund,und eine Brasse mit 4 Pfund,im Hafen nur Grundeln.Für die Jhreszteit ist
es schlecht.


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Heute gabs diese Schönheiten....
Alle so um die 40 cm.


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri an die Fänger!

Bei mir gabs in der Nacht von Montag auf Dienstag auch wieder mal 2 Karpfen von 5 und 6 Kilo. Leider keine Bilder gemacht.

Demnächst mehr


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Ich war heute nach einem Monat Auszeit auch mal wieder los. Leider keine Maden gehabt als mit Weizen gefeedert und eine Rute mit Method Mais/Miniboilie draußen gehabt.

Feine Mischung als Futter eher aktiv, leichte Partikel. Weizen dazu 2:1 im Verhältnis. Einfach um ein paar harte Körnchen dabei zu haben um bessere Fische am Platz zu halten, denn weicher Weizen wird ja wie nix weggeschlürft.  Dazu noch ein selbst hergestelltes Aromagemisch, das einen typischen nussartigen Geruch erzeugt (ölig).

Aufgebaut, Montagen fertig gemacht und gefischt. Mitunter in der Sonne, an einem sehr flachem See (Schnitt 1 Meter) viel Kontakt und Zupfer gehabt, aber nicht ganz so einfach mit zu weichem Weizen, da sind Fehlbisse einfach Vorporgrammiert. Dazu kommt das ich eher auf kleine Fische aus war und die Hakenwahl mitunter schwierig ist, da zu klein vom Korn komplett bedeckt wird, zu groß die Körner aufplatzen......

Letztlich gabs trotz schwieriger Bedingungen knappe 20 Fische, 50/50 Brassen/Rotaugen. Ein Highlight gab es, ich konnte wieder nen schönen 40ger Aland verhaften, was mir den Tag noch mehr versüßt hat.

Schauen wir mal, die Tage wird wieder mehr gefischt, ob mit der Matchrute noch mehr geht, ich hab nämlich noch nen Duell offen.


----------



## Ndber

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Heute nach langer Zeit mal wieder los gewesen. Zusammen mit meinem Sohn einen schönen Angeltag gehabt. Neben einigen kleien Brachsen und Rotaugen konnte mein Sohn diese schöne Brachse verhaften. 
Highlight des Tages war ein 79er Aal bei hellichtem Sonnenschein. Ein Bild gibts im Raubfisch Trööt


----------



## Makai9988

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Nachdem ich das Raubfischangeln fast schon aufgegeben habe, bin ich mit einem Freund mit der Feeder raus. Es gab einen 45er Brachsen und das bisher größte Rotauge was ich persönlich sehen durfte (36cm).


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Guter Fisch. Petri. Hat auch eine sehr schöne Farbe finde ich


----------



## Menzer

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs. Donnerstag am Rhein in Mainz hab ich an einer Strömungskante gefeedert. Sehr viele gute Rotaugen und auch eine schöne Nase mit 36cm. Toller Fisch der auch wirklich gut gekämpft hat. Ist mehrmals voll raus in die Strömung gezogen und wollte nicht in meinen Kescher... Dann auf einen Schlag nix mehr... Ich dachte an evtl. größere Fische, die die Rotaugen vom Platz vertrieben haben. 8er Haken dran und mit Maden voll gemacht - raus damit. Kurz drauf lag ein 46cm Waller in meinem Kescher ) Mein erster Waller beim Feedern.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Gestern war ich mit der Match und Semmelflocke an der Posenmontage mal wider auf Barben unterwegs und zum Schluss stieg mir dann noch diese Schönheit mit 75cm ein.








Sieht am Foto nicht so wuchtig aus als sie wirklich war, kraft war ausreichend vorhanden.


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri Sepp!
schöne Barbe. Für Flocke konnte ich noch nie eine interessieren.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Petri Sepp!
> schöne Barbe. Für Flocke konnte ich noch nie eine interessieren.



Dank Axel.
Für mich gibts nix besseres wie Flocke und evtl noch FF.
Barbe an der Posenmontage macht unheimlich viel Spaß....solltest auch mal versuchen.


----------



## Rxlxhx

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

In meiner Region verlief die Saison bisher eher bescheiden. Zwei brauchbare Tincas,ein mittlerer Spiegler und jede Menge nerviger Kleinbarsche sind bis jetzt das magere Ergebnis. Auch heute wieder nur Kleinbarsche auf Made,Dendros und Tauwürmer. Auf Mais und Teig ging auch nix,nüüüüüüüscht. Langsam frage ich mich,ob hier nur noch für die Karpfenangler besetzt wird,denn was anderes hängt neben dem Barsch meißt nicht am Haken.


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Dank Axel.
> Für mich gibts nix besseres wie Flocke und evtl noch FF.
> Barbe an der Posenmontage macht unheimlich viel Spaß....solltest auch mal versuchen.



Bei mir sind Tiefe; Bodenbeschaffenheit und Strömung meist so dass es nicht ganz ausreicht um effektiv mit Pose zu fischen, bleibe daher meist bei der freien Leine. Im Spätwinter/Frühfrühjahr hab ich aber desöfteren Barben auf Made an der ganz feinen Posenmontage wenns auf Hasel geht.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*















Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## axelfred

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri,
benutzt du dein ganzes bot als futtereimer?:q:q


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Heißt doch immer Futter bei die Fische, oder? ;D

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

_*Petri....schöne Fische*_ #6

Im Kescher ein Rotauge? |bigeyes
Hast du mal gemessen wie lang die Fische waren?

#h


----------



## zokker

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri Trollwut.

Man habt ihr grosse Würmerdosen. Kann man da auch einen Motor ranhängen?


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> _*Petri....schöne Fische*_ #6
> 
> Im Kescher ein Rotauge? |bigeyes
> Hast du mal gemessen wie lang die Fische waren?
> 
> #h


Ne, das im Kescher war ne Nase. Die Rotaugen hattwn so ca. 30-35 cm, gemessen hab ich aber keins.

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri Trollwut!

Schöne Fische!


----------



## Menzer

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Hallo allerseits, 
ich hab heute meine PB Barbe fangen können - 71cm mit 2750g. 
Dann war noch eine mit 67cm und eine 57cm und eine 52cm. War für mich ein schönes Ergebnis für 3h Angelzeit. Von meiner PB Barbe noch ein Bild für euch: 





Petri an alle Fänger! Barbe auf Flocke muss ich auch mal probieren!


----------



## BlueFox

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

@Menzer
Top Fisch, lange keine Barbe mehr im Rhein gesehen.
Was machst du gegen die Grundeln? Fischst du direkt im Strom? Mit welchem Köder?


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri allen Fängern


----------



## dawurzelsepp

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

@Menzer

Petri zu den Barben. #6
Bei 71cm 5,5Pfd ist schon sehr schlank.


Gestern bei Regen und kalten Temperaturen unter anderem 2 Aitel und 1 Barbe mit 70cm, eine zweite hab ich dann leider verloren. Köder war wider ne Semmelflocke an der Posenmontage.








Nach der letzten war dann leider wegen aufgerauter Schnur schluss |gr:. Für eine Stunde bei kalten Wetter bin ich recht zufrieden damit.


----------



## Menzer

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016*

Petri Dank! 
@BlueFox: ich fisch im Strom ja. Meist so 10-15m hinter der Packung. An dem Tag waren es allerdings 24m aber nur weil ich die Stelle gut kenn, und weiß dass da ein Loch ist. Da kann man super Fisch auf den Platz stellen |supergri Köder sind ausschließlich Maden und die in Massen. Wenn ich 1kg Futter mach nehm ich meist auch ein Liter Maden mit... Grundeln sind da draußen dann weniger ein Problem. 
@dawurzelsepp: ja schlank war sie schon. Aber ich hatte auch nur meine absolute Billigwaage dabei leider. Keine Ahnung wie genau die ist. Hab ich nie getestet. Und auch an dich ein fettes Petri.


----------

